# Live Oaks, any value?



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I know this is a random question but here it goes anyway. My builder put two live oaks in my front yard. We don't wan't oaks and we don't like where they put them anyhow. I've already purchased two little gem magnolias to replace them. Do these trees have any value? They've been in the ground for about three weeks and I don't know if they'll be fine if you pull them up since they haven't been down very long?? 

Anyhow I want these gone and the magnolias in ,if i can recoup a few pennies to pay to have the magnolias planted it'd be great. If not I guess we can just pull them up and set them out for garbage. So what sayeth you green thumbs will the oaks be too stressed to be dug up and expected to live?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, its not a good time to mess with them. If they are small, very small, and you can get all the roots maybe you could salvage them, but not likely, IMO.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd guess they were 45 gallon or so? They dropped all their leaves and now have started to green back up a little.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Those live oaks are high dollar trees. Many people like them because they are long life nice looking trees with few problems after they get established.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

tec said:


> Those live oaks are high dollar trees. Many people like them because they are long life nice looking trees with few problems after they get established.


I second this. I don't care where in your yard they are planted, leave the oaks.

Put your other plants in a different location.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

I had the exact question a year ago when I got my house (I wanted to plant some kind of flowering trees). After getting several opinions from friends & relatives I decided to leave my 2 oak trees. 

Now, I don't want to steal this thread, but I have another question: How do you straighten a 5 year old oak tree that you could clearly see tilted to one side? I've tried everything, pulling the rope on one of the 2 anchors, pushing a piece of wood against its main branch. None worked. I've tempted to dig out one side (not sure how deep) and push, but that's not a one-man job. Any ideas?


----------



## jatupa (Nov 11, 2009)

This sparked a memory I had of a friend that lived in the Houston area (I think Canyon Gate, but not sure), anyhow he took out out one of his trees and he got some not so nice attention from I think the Home Owner's Association or the community itself that the trees had to be of a certain type and certain size for his lot. Don't know if this would pertain to your situation, but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Mantaray said:


> ...Now, I don't want to steal this thread, but I have another question: How do you straighten a 5 year old oak tree that you could clearly see tilted to one side?


5 years old it gets kind of difficult...but I've used ropes tied up in the tree to an anchor post in the ground. Over time it straightens them...but 5 year old may be problematic.

Live oaks are for sure one of my favorite trees. Great, great shade trees.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

I hate the two magnolia trees in front of my house. Nice to look at but always shedding leaves that I have to clean up. If I could magically replace them with mature live oaks, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Magnolia trees are a pain in the butt, you can't mow the leaves they must be picked up. Keep the oak's


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> Magnolia trees are a pain in the butt, you can't mow the leaves they must be picked up. Keep the oak's


....x2....it's like trying to mulch up some old flip flops or something, they just never break down enough where you don't have to pick them up.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

The Oaks have to come out in my mind, for some reason they planted one about 3 feet from my driveway. It may not be an issue for awhile but eventually I'm thinking the roots will start to destroy the driveway. Overall where they put both of them was pretty retarded. We are allowed any kind of tree we want as long as we have two. I guess I could swap the magnoilas for something else any ideas? 

I honestly didn't think two dwarf magnolias would be dropping leaves that'd pose any real issue but it sounds like I may be wrong.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I bet you could dig up the oaks and move them if they were just planted 3 weeks ago.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

Magnolia trees are a mess with all those big leaves and they get nasty underneath the tree. get some type of Oak. I like the Live oak and Burr oak. Water oak makes a big tree as well, has canoe shaped leaves. My favorite is the pin oak. oh yeah i love sweet gum trees as well.


----------

